# KARACHI | 70 Riviera | 32 fl | U/C



## mwahmed (Feb 24, 2011)

“70 RIVIERA” 29 Floor


Where style meets luxury; this project was developed with great insight and diligence by the reputable Burj builders and designed with unparalleled attention to architectural details by Aedas Ali Naqvi. Consisting of elaborate duplex apartments, single apartments and penthouses with luxurious amenities, a 7-storey parking lot and high security facilities; 70 Riviera offer you an ideal home for you and your family.

Rejoice: The glass facades of this building allow you to experience the scenic views of the city by day and at night. This helps you witness the ever-changing landscape and the rapidly developing skyline of the city. The beautiful scenes can now be viewed from the comfort of your own home, providing you with peace of mind and relaxation. The living space begins from ninety feet above ground level, leading to breathtaking views from the very first level. 


http://www.burjbuilders.com/



*Plot No.F-70, BLOCK-4, SCHEME-5, CLIFTON, KARACHI 
* 




















































70[/QUOTE]


----------



## mwahmed (Feb 24, 2011)

Updates of 02 September 2012



Rkhan said:


> Some Updates. Dated 02/09/2012


----------



## mwahmed (Feb 24, 2011)




----------



## smfarazm.. (Jan 21, 2012)

Residential.
Working on underground floors. Crane is installed.


----------



## n20 (Oct 13, 2012)

What is the height of this building in meters? Please add to building title with height reference in thread.


----------



## mwahmed (Feb 24, 2011)

*All pics taken by me today ## 70 Riviera ##*

Today's update by me 

*©MWAhmed*


----------



## mwahmed (Feb 24, 2011)

Pic dlt


----------



## smfarazm.. (Jan 21, 2012)

pics by urban.pk


----------



## smfarazm.. (Jan 21, 2012)

Pics by RKhan


----------



## smfarazm.. (Jan 21, 2012)

Shahmeer


----------



## mwahmed (Feb 24, 2011)

*Night Render of 70 Riviera Karachi*


----------



## SmokeCity (Jun 5, 2011)

updates may b?


----------



## mwahmed (Feb 24, 2011)

Watch video of 70 Riviera.

*http://vimeo.com/55171715*


----------



## smfarazm.. (Jan 21, 2012)

Working on 3rd floor


----------



## mwahmed (Feb 24, 2011)




----------



## smfarazm.. (Jan 21, 2012)




----------



## mwahmed (Feb 24, 2011)

Recent updates by me.


----------



## smfarazm.. (Jan 21, 2012)

one with crane on extreme right


----------



## smfarazm.. (Jan 21, 2012)




----------



## smfarazm.. (Jan 21, 2012)

Rkhan


----------

